# Hoyt Cam and half question



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i know its been asked a ton here, but the numbers on my 2004 Hoyt ultratec just dont add up.
how do i identify what cam i have on my hoyt. the H-E-RT is on the cam, but it has H-5 Tr LL on the module.

my Ultratec shoots great for my hunting rig, i just want to get everything straight if i wanted to put 50 to 60 pound limbs on it.


Tony


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Shoold be the same.

5 or E is the number 5 cam

H = Hoyt
R = RightHanded
T = Target (65% let-off)

At least, that is what I make of it


----------



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> i know its been asked a ton here, but the numbers on my 2004 Hoyt ultratec just dont add up.
> how do i identify what cam i have on my hoyt. the H-E-RT is on the cam, but it has H-5 Tr LL on the module.
> 
> my Ultratec shoots great for my hunting rig, i just want to get everything straight if i wanted to put 50 to 60 pound limbs on it.
> ...


Tony,
You have a 2004 bow with a lettered cam thus the "E" in 2005 Hoyt changed the cam.5 ever so slightly and gave them numbers. The 65% letoff mod you have was also made after 2005 thus the number "5". If you count A-B-C-D-E you end up with 5 thus the module is for the E or #5 cam.

Call Forest or Lynn and they can help you out more if you need it.

Ron


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*numbers*

they are right, if you choose to change the limbs, you may have to also change the cams, that means new strings. your best bet is to call hoyt tech dept. there great. it may be cheaper to buy anoyher bow


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

funny thing is i believe this bow is a 29.5 to 32 inch draw. i have the module in the A slot and its a perfect draw for me which is 29.5. 
but according to Hoyts website, a 29.5 to 32 inch draw would be a G cam and there arent any G letters on the module or cam on this bow...

this is my primary hunting bow and i wanted to try and get 50 to 60 lb limbs for it. it shoots great as a 60 to 70, but i have the poundage turned down to 62 lnbs. i thought it would be good to know the cam specs first and then try to find the limb deflection.


Tony


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*hoyt*

I have a 2003 ultra tec with 3000 limbs, they make 2 moduals a greem high let off. a black lo let off. my cam says HD RT(right top) modual says H-4TR-H (top right High let off) bottom says HD-RB (right bottom) mod says H 4 BR HL(bottom right high let off) draw is 27.5 to 30 so once again if your puzzled call hoyt


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

H-E-RT is on the cam
H- cam/Half (spirals would be an S)
E- #5 base cam, E or 5 same difference
R- Right hand
T- Top

Your bottom cam will be H-E-RB

H-5 Tr LL on the module
H- again, cam/Half
5- again base cam, no worries between letters and numbers here
T-Top
R- Right hand
LL- Low Letoff

You bottom module will be a H-5-B-R-LL

According to the 04 tune charts you should be at 28.5" with 3000 limbs, but only 27.5 with 2000 cams, in the A positions.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*Duh...*

holy crap..:mg: i cant believe i made this mistake.. i was looking at the wrong spot the module is in position. its in the F slot...DUH.. its in the 30 inch draw slot..
thanks for everyones help..

Tony


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Target Tony said:


> holy crap..:mg: i cant believe i made this mistake.. i was looking at the wrong spot the module is in position. its in the F slot...DUH.. its in the 30 inch draw slot..
> thanks for everyones help..
> 
> Tony


Easy to do Tony, very easy to do.


----------

